# Those with 24v trolling motors,



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Do those running 24v trolling motors, have a third battery for cranking engine? Im currently running two 12v in series, but Im using one of those batteries also as a cranking battery.

I havent had any issues thus far, but curious what everyone else runs..


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

lpg said:


> Do those running 24v trolling motors, have a third battery for cranking engine? Im currently running two 12v in series, but Im using one of those batteries also as a cranking battery.
> 
> I havent had any issues thus far, but curious what everyone else runs..


I have three batteries in my skiff and run a 24v TM setup. Even though I could pull start my Honda 50 I would rather not have to due to a dead battery. I'm guessing one of those batteries is also used as a "house" battery for pumps, tilt/trim, lights and accessories. Personally, I would have a dedicated house battery.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I have three batteries onboards. I think it's overkill but at the same time I have never regretted the decision to have more batteries than I'll probably need. It's nice to know there's plenty of juice to run the fishfinder and stuff while I fish and troll, and not have to worry about it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have 3 batteries. Yep one is house runs cranking the motor, lights, pumps, gps, depthfinder my two TM batteries just run the 24v TM


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I have two TM batteries, two house batteries, and carry heavy duty jumper cables. I'm also very careful to keep my batteries at full charge. I fish way back in the creeks and there's not much help around. On more than one occasion I've had engine failures and had to come home on the trolling motor. With four batteries, the range on my trolling motor is probably about 25 miles, and full speed on the trolling motor isn't that much slower than being towed. There's also no waiting around for help.

The boat shown below has no trolling motor and no battery except to run the GPS. If the motor won't start it gets poled or paddled, and I've even been known to rig a little sail if the wind is right.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

with three batteries, what kind of charger/maintainer is everyone using? Currently have a 12x2(or 24v maintainer)


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have an on board charger for my 2/24 batteries 10 amps for each battery charges in about an hour. The single big motor battery gets 15 amps from when the motor is running and I have not had to charge it yet. Although I have put a trickle charger on it before a trip to make sure


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Two troller batteries and a separate cranking battery. All three connected to the on board charger. And I also recently bought a micro starter lithium battery. I too fish where there may not be any boat traffic and the last think I want is to run out of gas or have a dead battery.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I have three batteries. The two up front are connected to a conditioner/charger and the trolling motor. The one in the back is for the boat accessories and motor.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

You might also want to consider a Stealth1 charger. It can be a charger for all 3 batteries when sitting home but most importantly it takes the extra charge when running the motor and distributes to top up the TM batts when u need it the most. Also, you can wire your tow vehicle to charge through the plug attachment. It's suppose to also increase the life of the batts, yada yada yada. I'm definitely getting one once I get my big boat.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Forgive me if this is a little off topic, but what are the advantages of a 24v trolling motor on a small poling skiff? I've only ever ran a 12v. Is the extra power worth the extra weight?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If you get a 24 you won't go back to that 12v. Two of my fishing buddies with small skiffs both went to 24v TM


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The main advantage of 24 volt over 12 volt for a small skiff is run time. The 24 volt will go a good bit longer than the 12 volt. For a light skiff, speed is not that much different. Disadvantages of the 24 volt include more cost, more weight, more complex charging.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> If you get a 24 you won't go back to that 12v. Two of my fishing buddies with small skiffs both went to 24v TM


I have the same 24 volt on larger boat and it does not disappoint. On the other hand smaller boat has a 12 volt and in high winds is very disappointing


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

I have 24v on my skiff and I only troll about 20% of the time or less. I bought used, and I would have never installed a 24v system on the boat if I had been been the original purchaser. That being said, now that I have it, I would never go back. Difference in draft is negligible, but the difference in run time is huge.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the input, y'all. I rarely use mine unless I want to fish around docks, which doesn't happen much in my area. I'll stick to the old 12v I suppose.


----------



## SC_Hewes (Jan 20, 2016)

24 volt is worth it for me... I use the trolling motor 80% of the time. Third battery is a must


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

on my red boat I have a 24v Riptide SF with 2 huge bass pro D31 batts. Lasts all day and more and really pulls the boat well. On my lil yellow boat (both boats are 16ft 4in but huge dif in weight, beam and draft) I use the same electric motor with quik change pucks but I use 2 Optima blue top D34 batts which are much lighter. Still lasts all day and never gets close to running down and pulls the boat like a small outboard. Where I fish there is a lot of tidal current and I am on the electric a lot and the pole maybe 5% of the time.

When I was using a 12v electric there were a couple of times I got pulled over oyster bars suddenly by tidal current ripping over a narrow low spot and didn't have the hp to pull away. Got a tiny bit of rash on the bottom the 2nd time.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> Thanks for the input, y'all. I rarely use mine unless I want to fish around docks, which doesn't happen much in my area. I'll stick to the old 12v I suppose.


So why'd you ask if that's all you use it for. I guess there no wind around docks


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> So why'd you ask if that's all you use it for. I guess there no wind around docks


Sorry for being curious and wanting to expand my knowledge base. Won't happen again Chief


----------

